# INTJ, Life as an INTJ?



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, this is a video of me and ALL about Life as an INTJ? What about you? What are you like? 
Are we alike at all? Please share!!  Thanks and have a good day!


----------



## Off The Hitch (Nov 9, 2012)

I avoid people at all costs as well. INTJ as well so no surprises there.

I think, as demonstrated in your video, I could never survive in an American College scenario. 

I'm in Australia and its actually the minority whom stay at colleges, the rest usually live fairly close by to their university. So that works out for me, come in for 2-4 hours a day then go home.

Yes! Discovery channel! Good choice.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to PerC. Based on your comments, you might be interested in the following information:


Introverts in the Church: Finding Our Place in an Extroverted Culture: Adam S. McHugh: 9780830837021: Amazon.com: Books

Confessions of an Introverted Church Member » Theoprudence

what’s it like to be an introverted woman in church circles? | chatting at the sky
(short blog with lots of anecdotal comments)


Top 10 Advantages of Introvert

The Power of Introverts: A Manifesto for Quiet Brilliance: Scientific American

College and the introvert | USA TODAY College


INTJ Personal Growth

Good qualities of INTJs

INTJs and positive qualities? - INTJ Forum


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

DoMo said:


> I avoid people at all costs as well. INTJ as well so no surprises there.
> 
> Yes! Discovery channel! Good choice.


Yes!! I absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## IamInnocent (Dec 23, 2011)

DoMo said:


> I avoid people at all costs as well. INTJ as well so no surprises there.
> 
> Yes! Discovery channel! Good choice.


Mythbusters! 

About your video: Imma teenager and I live in some moderate-tech country, *Internet = 50kb/s but I could say that what you say on the video pretty much represents me.
Other than Discovery Channel, I watch cartoons and anime. :crazy:

Although I'm generally perceived as you-know-what, I can be fun and make Icy-cold jokes sometimes. I prefer to shut myself off to ESXX, mostly my relatives, they are annoying. (I'm an asian and they often had small talk and "Inviting" me to their social circle, using the method of keep pleasing, I dislike it.)

Also, I tend to love memes for some reason.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

1. never does anything exciting
2. avoids pretty much all people
3. goes to massive cafeteria, doesn't talk to anybody
4. feels alien amongst people
5. avoid people you know are going to initiate conversation at all costs

Welcome to PerC :happy:


----------



## Zero_ (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey! I saw your video on youtube, via @LXPilot a couple weeks ago and thought that it would be nice to get to know you more. Welcome to PerC!


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

really? thats quite interesting. yeah you are not alone. anime? Ha ME TOO!! and fan of YuGiOh because of my brother and bf. 

also FUNNY PIC "Would you like a bag?".....No I'll just put everything in my pocket. LOL!!!


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

someone sent this to me and i laughed so hard


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> 1. never does anything exciting
> 2. avoids pretty much all people
> 3. goes to massive cafeteria, doesn't talk to anybody
> 4. feels alien amongst people
> ...



HaHa Thanks :B ive already met some interesting people


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

naturiacherries said:


> HaHa Thanks :B ive already met some interesting people


I'm glad you like it here :happy: There are interesting people of all types and varieties. Feel free to venture into all of the subforums, even the type-specific ones.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Okay, I was on the fence as to whether I was INTJ or ISTP (long story...), but with your description of what it's like to be an INTJ, I'm 96% sure that I'm INTJ now, so thanks for that. Welcome to the site and I can't wait to see ya on the forums.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

certified real female INTJ on Youtube \(^_^)/


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

Zero_ said:


>


with those eyes!!!!!


----------



## Zero_ (Jun 24, 2012)

naturiacherries said:


> with those eyes!!!!!


Guess I should start genetic researching now. HaHa (^_~)


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

Zero11 said:


> certified real female INTJ on Youtube \(^_^)/



YES INDEED!...anyone else? ^_^


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE doe :tongue:


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

naturiacherries said:


> Hello everyone, this is a video of me and ALL about Life as an INTJ? What about you? What are you like?
> Are we alike at all? Please share!!  Thanks and have a good day!


you remind me of myself 10 years ago when I first stepped into college. the college life gets better with time. find a major you enjoy (and that will lead to a decent job when you graduate)...and then you will find yourself around people who share similar interests as you.

what is your intended major?


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

ThatName said:


> you remind me of myself 10 years ago when I first stepped into college. the college life gets better with time. find a major you enjoy (and that will lead to a decent job when you graduate)...and then you will find yourself around people who share similar interests as you.
> 
> what is your intended major?


well to be quick frank...im not for certain anymore.
it was and currently is education teaching...but it just now comes to mind that} im not sure if my serious type of personality would be suitable in a classroom setting with people whom i do not in-particular fond of social skills, yet alone children. i am considering finishing college with a basic associate Bible degree and getting a job elsewhere........

btw got suggestions?


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

naturiacherries said:


> well to be quick frank...im not for certain anymore.
> it was and currently is education teaching...but it just now comes to mind that} im not sure if my serious type of personality would be suitable in a classroom setting with people whom i do not in-particular fond of social skills, yet alone children. i am considering finishing college with a basic associate Bible degree and getting a job elsewhere........
> 
> btw got suggestions?


Pharmacy, medicine, psychology, engineering. I would go to the career center. That's one thing I never did in college.


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

ThatName said:


> Pharmacy, medicine, psychology, engineering. I would go to the career center. That's one thing I never did in college.


CAREER CENTER!?!?! Ill do just that. Thanks


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Zero11 said:


> certified real female INTJ on Youtube \(^_^)/



I thought those were just a myth! :shocked:


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

*@J Squirrel

*Same here until I once met one :mellow: In the video she came more across as her shadow type the ENTP but that´s just normal. Her Profil Picture was clearly enough to recognize her type.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 1, 2012)

I thought college was pretty cool, because there should be other NTs and NFs around who are kind of weird like us. And grad school was even better, because now the NTs (I think NFs also) are even more concentrated. 

Many INTJs are experts in their field. They usually have extensive knowledge in at least one chosen field, possibly several. To be that way, these INTJs are probably natural workaholics. So perhaps what you should focus on while in college is to find a field that you are passionate about. It's not possible to become an expert in something if you are not passionate about it. College is a time to explore to figure out your interests. If you are so lucky as to find your interests, then you can develop it more after college either at work or go to grad school. 

Your feeling side (Fi, your 3rd cognitive function) will develop in time if you pay attention to it. I guess being in relationships definitely helps with that. If your Fi develops, by your mid 30's or early 40's, your Fi might be developed enough that you start to worry you are becoming a weakling.


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

so someone would consider me a ISTJ.....wow should i think about that?


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

naturiacherries said:


> so someone would consider me a ISTJ.....wow should i think about that?


An INTJ would not wait for a reply to begin thinking.


----------



## Mermerce (Nov 15, 2012)

@Dan E I'm with you there sister. UH I mean comrade. Also, I would never have considered posting a video of 'life as an INTJ' on youtube. This whole sharing thing is a bit startling to my simple mind.


----------



## hydrogen (Apr 27, 2012)

OH MY GOD YOU REMIND ME OF ME SO MUCH IN THE WAY YOU SPEAK WHAT YOU SPEAK ABOUT JUST YOUR GENERAL MANNERISMS ETC ETC ETC THANKYOU SO MUCH FOR THIS VIDEO

/caps

Although I see you're debating about being an ISTJ in the above posts - it's worth considering because ISTJs and INTJs have extremely similar exteriors. And, like Dan E said, if you haven't already considered different types then that is rather un-INTJ - what I've seen from my time on this website is that most INTJs are skeptical and questionable about their typing from the start


----------



## bknight554 (Sep 25, 2012)

naturiacherries said:


> well to be quick frank...im not for certain anymore.
> it was and currently is education teaching...but it just now comes to mind that} im not sure if my serious type of personality would be suitable in a classroom setting with people whom i do not in-particular fond of social skills, yet alone children. i am considering finishing college with a basic associate Bible degree and getting a job elsewhere........
> 
> btw got suggestions?


I work in a school, I'm not a teacher though. But, if i were a teacher, i'd be the only teacher that would bring calm and reason to the classes i taught, including making sure the kids do their best and have some interests they didnt know brought out.

I hate spending more than 5 minutes with a class that won't listen though, so maybe teaching isn't something i'd do... HAHA


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

My INTJ sister and myself are experts at avoiding people, the secret is to avoid eye contact and you are pretty much invisible to all but the thickest extroverts. Reading and video games keep me sane, but if I am ever feeling particularly masochistic I will go out and spark up some small talk about the weather or maybe perhaps ask how someone's parents are doing. :mellow:


----------

